# How to transfer photos from multiple folders to one folder in Windows 7



## Seagull1964

*How can I merge many photo files in many folders into one folder using Windows 7?* I'm looking for a free program which will let me pick about 80 folders with photos with similar names in them and with some sub-folders with photos with similar names in them and then copy all the photo files from the 80 photo folders and sub-folders into one folder.

It would be so helpful to avoid having to manually copy and paste photos from every folder into one folder.

Please help! 

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU 550 @ 3.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 2999 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1275 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 230349 MB, Free - 70690 MB; D: Total - 231127 MB, Free - 231018 MB;
Motherboard: Packard Bell, imedia S3810
Antivirus: Norton Internet Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## etaf

how is the folders structered 

I would create a folder and copy all 80 folders into that folder - which using the control + left click or the Shift+leftclick to select a range - should be quite quick and simple
and then you can search that folder for all jpg images and select all and copy to a new folder 
BUT 
you said the names are similar, so this assumes they are just similar and NOT exactly the same name


----------



## Noyb

http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-file-manager.htm
I assume the Free Commander will work *if the files have different names* ....

But by the time you Figure Out how to operate the program ..
you could probably do it manually if you know the keyboard short cuts for Select All, Copy and Paste 
Ctrl+A, Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V


----------



## Seagull1964

Hi Wayne,

I'm not sure what you mean by:

'...and then you can search that folder for all jpg images and select all and copy to a new folder'.

How do I search for all jpg images?


----------



## etaf

on windows 7 
goto windows explorer
select the top level folder
then theres a box top right - click in there and put *.jpg 

a list will appear - select them all and copy to the new single folder


----------



## Noyb

*etaf* took the words right out of my mouth 
Select one ... Then Press CTRL+A to select them all


----------



## Seagull1964

Thanks Wayne! Done that.

Just need to know how to rename all the photos with individual names/numbers as at the moment there are about 20 similar per picture E.g. 001, copy 001, copy 001 (2), copy 001 (3) etc.

Any ideas on how I can do that so the pictures are numbered 001, 002, 003, 004, 005 etc?


----------



## Noyb

The Rename utility I'd use is not freeware ....
But Here's some freeware suggestions that are probably just as good


----------



## Seagull1964

File Renamer Basic crashed (message = unstable) so I've un-installed it 

Advanced Re-namer did manage to renumber the photos ok but now I can't open the files as they are in an unrecognisable format! There is an undo button but you have to pay to upgrade for that service. 

Luckily I kept a copy of the original 9,000+ photos! 

Not looking forward to re-naming those manually!


----------



## Noyb

Seagull1964 said:


> Advanced Re-namer did manage to renumber the photos ok but now I can't open the files as they are in an unrecognizable format!


You probably altered the file extension as well as the file name .. You do NOT want to do that.
You should be able to rename it and ADD the .jpg file extension ... or correct whatever you renamed it to
Batch renaming can take a little experience.

I just updated my file re-namer and had to scratch my head a little to figure out the changes


----------



## djjarvis

You could try Rename Master from JoeJoeSoft. Not used myself but do use ArsClip, a clipboard manager by the same guy so I know he writes good quality software. It logs every rename and can undo, that I do know.

Alternative is ZtreeWin, but there is a steeper learning curve with that, unless you used to have Xtree in the DOS days 😉

EDIT: Rename master:
http://www.joejoesoft.com/vcms/108/


----------

